# Coffee + ? = Breakfast



## Fran (Dec 27, 2010)

Hello gang,

I'm now into the habit of brewing a V60 or FP every morning to have with breakfast. "Very nice", I hear you mutter to yourselves. However, I now find myself eating only certain types of breakfast. Most breakfast choices don't 'go' with coffee.

Viable options

Toast + Nutella + Coffee

Toast + Peanut Butter + Coffee

Porridge + Coffee

No-no's

Any fruit juice + Coffee (makes my stomach wobbly)

Toast + Eggs + Coffee (needs to be tea)

Croissant or baked item + Coffee (too fatty for a regular breakfast)

Cereals + Coffee (too much liquid, due to the milk with cereals)

These are my personal preferences - how do other people feel? Maybe I can pick up some ideas from you. Maybe these issues have already been thought about, since a significant amount of trade in coffee shops is the breakfast market.

Also, these preferences rely significantly on the fact that I'm having brewed coffee - latte's or flat white's would significantly change the situation!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I'd like to help but I don't usually eat breakfast. I have a juicer so we have a concoction from that, usually after coffee. Very cleansing.

Today is different tho. We did a forest raid yesterday so it's a mixed wild mushroom omlette with cappu for Jan and various brewed things for me. Eggs, toast n coffee are a good combo I think.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Espresso only for breakfast for me.

May have a croissant or toast with a mid-morning one.

And I love a corretto as a morning starter when I'm in Italy!


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

I find my 8oz morning latte filling. So I'll usually have that,then wait a while for food. Sometimes I'll have a latte, wait 15 minutes to have some cereal, then follow that with an espresso. Then try and stomach 6 egg whites 2 hours later haha.


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

It's a flat white before breakfast for me and tea with my toast (or bacon & egg). When I'm working in Europe, it's generally black coffee with croissant.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Being a health freak, my main two priorities upon waking are 1) to get hydrated & 2) start the metabolism firing with some food.

Hence I drink 500ml of water, take my vitamins & then eat my porridge-oats and egg-whites. First coffee of the day is usually about 2-3 hours afterwards.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Very impressed, Gary. A montage of your typical morning....?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

lol. Normally less sweat and punches thrown


----------



## 20Eyes (Mar 16, 2011)

First drink of the day for me is always half a pint of filtered water.

Generally tend to have an 18fl oz filter coffee with breakfast, picked up the habit while in the States and now stick to it religiously. About the only thing I don't think it goes too well with is fruit salad.

Don't tend to have espresso/based drinks until mid-afternoon.


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm not picky on breakfast, but I try and have something. Will happily have brewed coffer with it - maybe espresso if it's convenient - but usually not milk drinks until later in the day







I do prefer different coffees fot different foods though - bright and floral ones with fruit for example, and something with good mouthfeel to go with pastry. Fried breakfast needs a punchy natural processed coffee for my taste really


----------



## Painandvirtue (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm another health biased individual







, we follow and prescribe the precision nutrition model to patients.

That doesn't stop be from a coffee in the morning though. Typical breakfast is a coffee with meal consisting of protein, carbs and fats followed either by me seeing patients, taking a kickboxing class or going for a run. I tend to be fairly low carb in meals so have found some caffeine a nice pick me up. Have been known to have a cappuccino and cinnamon swirl for breakfast on a Sunday before I take my usual 4 hours of martial arts classes.

Andrew.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Orange juice and cereal for breakfast. First coffee is not until mid-morning.


----------



## L'enfer (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## crispy (Jun 6, 2011)

usually have a handful of porridge oats that I have soaked overnight in boiling water and lemon juice, then chuck in a handful of mixed nuts, chop some banana onto it, some stewed plums and apples then some greek yoghurt... also a few blueberries and strawberries (if I have any) and a teaspoon of honey... I have the yoghurt and fruit together as it lessens the glycaemic / insulin rebound effect of the fruit... sometimes don't bother with the porridge oats and just have fruit with yoghurt and nuts...

tend to split this over 2 small breakfasts for before and after training, although you should be able to exercise for about 60-90 minutes with individual glycogen stores...

coffee wise a flat white / latte to go with my 1st or 2nd breakfast... I have a glass of water when I switch my machine on first thing..

if I am swimming at 6am, just a cup of tea with the coffee as a treat when I get back...

often like some yoghurt with a home made muffin to go with my 11am coffee, lemon and poppy seed, something a but lighter than chocolate with chocolate... you just got me thinking I need to make some nutella and peanut butter cookies to have with my coffee...

I do agree certain foods just don't blend well with coffee... you could try a cereal bar or a nutrigrain bar, quite light but seem to work... nutella and peanut butter might gel well as due to the nutty, chocolatey nature of a number of coffee's ... brewed coffee on an empty stomach always has a higher risk of causing stomach issues with me...


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

I dont usually eat breakfast. I will sometimes take cereal bars to work in the morning, or on days off have some toast if i get up late. I very rarely eat with coffee though. The complex flavours don't generally go well with most meals, so I tend to drink water with a meal and follow it by a coffee of some sort.


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

I dont have breakfast in the working week, dont really feel like anything till i get in work but weekends are a joy to have a nice Americano and a couple of warm croissants.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm really surprised by how many of us don't usually eat breakfast considering it's supposed to be the most important meal of the day. Those of you who don't, do you often feel low on energy during the morning/day? I actually feel that if I have breakfast I'm *more *sluggish because I'm digesting a meal, that's why I go for a freshly made juice.


----------



## crispy (Jun 6, 2011)

the most important thing with breakfast is to get your blood sugar levels rebalanced due to fasting overnight... also, to get rehydrated due to loss through basal metabolic stuff, water vapour in breath and perspiration...

an osteopath I see recommends trying to eat similar foods to that we would eat for other meals; meat, good fats and a few carbs with cereals being regarded as breakfast marketing food...

I think your sluggish feeling is due to your blood sugar levels re-balancing after food, also due to vascular shunting of blood to your stomach to aid digestion... similar to the feeling of eating a big meal and feeling really sleepy / tired / sluggish...


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I normally wake up starving, until i eat im useless! Its probably because I exercise daily for at least 1 hour, with some pretty taxing weights sessions 5/6 days a week.

My meal timings are 7/8am; 10am; 12.30; 3pm; 6pm (gym); 8pm; 11pm = little and often. Metabolism through the roof, Laura calls me the human radiator! Getting older though im having to increase cardio to stay lean - darn testosterone decreasing with age : (


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

crispy said:


> the most important thing with breakfast is to get your blood sugar levels rebalanced due to fasting overnight... also, to get rehydrated due to loss through basal metabolic stuff, water vapour in breath and perspiration...
> 
> an osteopath I see recommends trying to eat similar foods to that we would eat for other meals; meat, good fats and a few carbs with cereals being regarded as breakfast marketing food...
> 
> I think your sluggish feeling is due to your blood sugar levels re-balancing after food, also due to vascular shunting of blood to your stomach to aid digestion... similar to the feeling of eating a big meal and feeling really sleepy / tired / sluggish...


I think food choice plays a big part here. I find a higher fat / lower carb diet keeps my energy levels more stable. Breakfast and post-workout are the only carb hits really (weekends aside)


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Usually just have a cigarette with double espresso


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

MikeHag said:


> I'm really surprised by how many of us don't usually eat breakfast considering it's supposed to be the most important meal of the day. Those of you who don't, do you often feel low on energy during the morning/day? I actually feel that if I have breakfast I'm *more *sluggish because I'm digesting a meal, that's why I go for a freshly made juice.


I always feel low on energy in the morning! It's more due to the fact that I am really NOT a morning person. Although I appreciate that blood sugar does probably have an effect. I work shifts, so if i am on an early I wake up at 5am. I can't physically stomach food at that time and the though actually makes me feel sick. I generally get hungry about 10am. When i have days off, or late shifts i tend to eat breakfast at about 10am too.


----------



## Coffee Man (Apr 11, 2011)

So, the question I have on my mind is...

Do we think there is an opportunity out there for a coffee bar which takes the time and has the expertise to match food with coffee? We are all used to going out to restaurants where the Somellier will recommend a wine for the food we have chosen, but what about a barista that recommends a coffee to match the food?

In answer to my own question; I think there is but it would require a the palate of a good chef to do the matching. Opinions??


----------



## crispy (Jun 6, 2011)

garydyke1 said:


> I think food choice plays a big part here. I find a higher fat / lower carb diet keeps my energy levels more stable. Breakfast and post-workout are the only carb hits really (weekends aside)


Totally agree with you Gary.. that's how I am working nutrition wise, carbs, meat and veggies post exercise with meat and green veggies pre... if it's a race / hard session then sports drink and gel to prevent stomach cramping... you heard about the Paleo diet?


----------



## crispy (Jun 6, 2011)

MonkeyHarris said:


> Usually just have a cigarette with double espresso


You a teacher??


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Coffee Man said:


> So, the question I have on my mind is...
> 
> Do we think there is an opportunity out there for a coffee bar which takes the time and has the expertise to match food with coffee? We are all used to going out to restaurants where the Somellier will recommend a wine for the food we have chosen, but what about a barista that recommends a coffee to match the food?
> 
> In answer to my own question; I think there is but it would require a the palate of a good chef to do the matching. Opinions??


I love this train of thought and I really do think that if the right people in the coffee industry presented their products in ways such as this then it would take coffeeshops in a whole new direction and appeal to a new type of customer. For example, it's such a brilliant innovative step that Colin Harmon has a tasting menu in 3fe and matching coffee to food is a logical next step, akin to having a 'wine flight' with a 7 course tasting menu at a michelin star restaurant. As for having the palate, I'm sure that any good barista who is also a bit of a foodie would easily be able to make flavour connections... or better still, why reinvent the wheel. It just takes one 'leader' to create those connections, publish their work (or actually do it in their coffeeshop) and others would learn from that and follow suit. I only hope that enough people aspire to be that leader!


----------



## Stevenp6 (May 17, 2011)

I force myself to make and drink a fruit smoothie first thing. I don't particularly like fruit, so I just force it down and get most of my '5-a-day' over on one go. Then I can enjoy my coffee and croissant a bit later knowing most of my nutrients and vitamins have been taken care of.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Stevenp6 said:


> I force myself to make and drink a fruit smoothie first thing. I don't particularly like fruit, so I just force it down and get most of my '5-a-day' over on one go. Then I can enjoy my coffee and croissant a bit later knowing most of my nutrients and vitamins have been taken care of.


I absolutely love fruit, certain ones Im allergic to though.

I really look forward to a mid morning apple, clemetine or chunk of fresh pineapple. So refreshing and rewards my sweet tooth


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

I think coffee is a difficult one to pair with food. Coffee has a very complex flavour and generally it overwhelm's most flavours in foods. So there isnt a huge amount of food that actually complements coffee. In fact part of the work has already been done by Niki Sergeant in her book "The flavour Thesaurus". It's quite informative of why and how things go together, this book will be more along the lines of using coffee as an ingredient but the principle is the same. The basic list of flavours that go with coffee is as follows:

Almond

Avocado

Banana

Beef

Blackcurrant

Cardamom

Cherry

Chocolate

Cinnamon

Clover

Coriander Seed

Ginger

Goats Cheese

Hazelnut

Orange

Rose

Vanilla

Walnut

White Chocolate


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

On a tangent, The Attic (of Harlequin Tea & Coffee) in York are doing pairings of beers and coffee. I haven't had a chance to try myself, but I hear it works very well.


----------

